# What's the best mid range saw for firewood? what do you prefer?



## woodcut70 (Dec 24, 2015)

What's the best saw and why do you think that? Also what's a good firewood saw?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 24, 2015)

The Wild Thang...


----------



## president (Dec 24, 2015)

husky 61,262 ,


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 24, 2015)

Did I just see a Wild Thing in a saw case?


----------



## windthrown (Dec 24, 2015)

JeffGu said:


> Did I just see a Wild Thing in a saw case?



Yes you did! Gott'a keep her looking perty. Brand spankin' new. Der uber saw.


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 24, 2015)

windthrown said:


> Gott'a keep her looking perty.



Ok... thought I was seeing things, for a minute...


----------



## JeffGu (Dec 24, 2015)

Because, you know, sometimes you see things and just wonder about them.. right?


----------



## Plowboy83 (Dec 28, 2015)

My vote goes to Stihl 362 or huskey 359


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 28, 2015)

Plowboy83 said:


> My vote goes to Stihl 362 or huskey 359


Gotta go along with U Plowboy, as this MS 362C is my latest addition, and the 2nd pro saw ever.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Dec 28, 2015)

How do u like it so far


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 28, 2015)

Plowboy83 said:


> How do u like it so far


Love it. Of all my saws past and present, this one starts so easily. Awesome engine, great power, and loud too.
p.s. I like plenty of bar oil, so I've resorted to STIHL's Platinum Bar n Chain oil. It gives me the best performance under hard use.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Dec 28, 2015)

Never seen the premium bar oil before have to check into that one


----------



## Sagetown (Dec 28, 2015)

Plowboy83 said:


> Never seen the premium bar oil before have to check into that one


Yeah; it comes in a silver jug, both quart and gallon. Same price as the woodcutter bar oil, at my dealer.


----------



## rynosawr (Jan 13, 2016)

woodcut70 said:


> What's the best saw and why do you think that? Also what's a good firewood saw?




Ok, ok....

Please, no homelites, wild things, big box plastic saws, etc...


My best recommendation is to buy a good used pro saw with Magnesium case and at least 60cc's, sure it is more than you need sometimes, but it will allow you to run a 20-24 inch bar comfortably and cut bigger or harder wood. A minimally sized 40-50cc saw won't do that

Any pro brand is good... Husky 261,262xp, Stihl 036, MS360

There are always great deals here on these models of saws


----------



## yepper (Jan 14, 2016)

Any particular budget in mind? that will influence recommendations a lot. I agree with the 60cc idea if you're trying to stick with only one saw for average size firewood logs, otherwise 50 and 70+ is a good combo. Hmm maybe I shouldn't open up that can... I started with an 036 because I was pinching pennies at the time, walked out of the dealer $199 lighter instead of the $900something 362. It's a great budget saw in my opinion, little heavy and makes your hands tingle a little more than a spring mount model but plenty of grunt for the size and at least mine is always ready to work. I ran a Husky 555 for a while at a tree company and liked it, seemed like a bit of a boat anchor but plenty of power and much better anti vibe than something from the 036 era. If you're on a tighter budget but want a brand new saw I've spent a lot of time running the 455 Ranchers at an old job, they don't really excel at anything but another decent pick that'll last for a lot of typical homeowner firewood cutting. Those are just some random thoughts from my experience, I could be more helpful with a price range.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Gotta go along with U Plowboy, as this MS 362C is my latest addition, and the 2nd pro saw ever.View attachment 473933



*Fabulous photo!!* there is nothing about it I do not like! beautiful color! nice setting, real nice wood pile, too!! enjoyed it a lot..... why just once glance says it all !!


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2016)

and as for the thread's topic:

*best?*  it's like what is the best steak?, best French fries? what is the best beer? etc. I like parts of all of the general comments mentioned here. of course, what is best for one firewood operation may not be the best ideal for another. the commercial firewood operation may be also a commercial arborist and runs his saws all day, every day. then again, there is the homeowner type cutting up firewood for personal use. and then again, there is the homeowner type who goes out into the bush and cuts and gathers lots of wood for firewood. nothing wrong with extra power, but is it the best? there are so many variables that can come into play to answer a question such as you are asking. for a lot of firewood cutting often a bigger saw can help speed up the job. I think 3 factors certainly could influence what is best for someone. a) intended plans for use (needs) b) saw weight c) budget.

speaking from 20 years of oak wood cutting and firewood making experience using mainly 2 saws... my Stihl 019T and my Stihl 026, I would say this. I probably have used my 019T more than my 026. i cut a lot of wood. the dealer referred to the 019T as a limb trimmer and the 026 as a workhorse. I have found that the 019T is a small dynamo of a saw. I often cut downed limbs up to 10-12" even bigger at times with it with ease. issue is how sharp do u keep the chain? that lil saw has constantly impressed me. so, with it being 46.5 cc and 2.5 hp (approx.) a mainline saw in this size will or could be best for certain types of mid range firewood work. depends on size of log and how long you will be operating it. (daily use, heavy, light or sporadic) I would not like to run it all day! but for a couple of hours or so making firewood chunks to split... it is great. I like Stihl so I would say depending upon budget and need... a saw of this size could be a best saw quite capable of mid range work. the 026 has been my 'go to' saw for larger trunks and limbs. it comes in at 48.7 cc with about 3.2 hp. I have used this saw for much of a day and found it to be comfortable to operate. with a sharp chain it will go to town! chain size would be important, too... I can run .325 or 3/8ths. it weighs 11 lbs or so... the gear you wear will matter too, imo.

to me how one sources the stock for firewood would matter too, and influence saw size. certainly type of wood would be a factor also. operator size would play an important role, also. and what you want out of a saw also comes into play for what is 'best'. for one guy, as an example, a 1/2 T pickup V6 suits him well. for another a 1T dually V-10 is the way to go. plans for use, capacity and budget all come into play for each to get the 'best'. full time firewood making for sale, or nice equipment to make firewood wood for home use? new or used? and I would want to also consider the type of splitter being used too. as to saws, there are 3-4 very good, popular brands out in the marketplace. each has their own following. for most firewood making as in getting down and doing some work, ie, making chips... and on a budget I would say 3.5 -5 hp 45 to 50 cc's. used and in good running condition usually means about 1/2 or so of new saw prices. if it starts and runs good, a quick look into the exhaust port will tell u a lot about how it has been used and cared for. in general, a carb kit install is simple to do, most used usually need one or could use one do to age of pulse fuel pump, metering valve, seats, etc. bigger budget, bigger guy... select accordingly.

well, in any event... no doubt whatever buy decision you make you will want it to be an informed one. hope this provides some information that at least for me has been time tested and may possibly be of help to you. let us know what you decide upon if your plans do suggest you buy a new chain saw. I wonder how helpful this thread will prove to be for you in the decision you finally make?


----------



## TreeswingerPerth (Jan 14, 2016)

Husky 365 , bulletproof saw . We have two that run all the time and give no problems .


----------



## Ferguson system (Jan 14, 2016)

A good 50-70 cc pro saw.


----------



## scheffa (Jan 14, 2016)

Whatever brand you buy I would suggest something that runs a minimum 18" bar as standard from the dealer. Me personally I have two saws. A ms180 for limbing small branches and a ms660 with bars ranging from 16"-42"


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Yeah; it comes in a silver jug, both quart and gallon. Same price as the woodcutter bar oil, at my dealer.



good tech! I recently bot some stihl bar lube, orange gallon. will look for the silver HD stuff. also looking into their low ash gasoline/oil mix....


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 14, 2016)

scheffa said:


> Me personally I have two saws. A ms180 for limbing small branches and a ms660 with bars ranging from 16"-42"



_and a ms660 with bars ranging from 16"-42"

*WOW!* _nice... that is what I call some serious 'chain saw utility!!'


----------



## windthrown (Jan 14, 2016)

Well, if you want real answers to facetious posts... I have had a saw run off every year with all my saws in the same wood. Usually tests are run in 12-16 inch fir but also white oak, cherry, and maple. My saws have included a large list. Every year I have had a 361, the 361 has won the competition. I also had a separate saw comparison last year between my 036 PRO, my stock 361 and another guy's stock 362C-MR in fir and hemlock. The 361 "won" that as well. The guy with the 362 wanted to buy my 361 but I declined that offer. He then made an offer on my 036 and I sold it to him. This year now that I have adapted one of my 026 saws with a low profile B&C, it may win for firewood cutting. It is a light saber for firewood.


----------



## scheffa (Jan 15, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> _and a ms660 with bars ranging from 16"-42"
> 
> *WOW!* _nice... that is what I call some serious 'chain saw utility!!'



It cuts a damn side faster than any other 16-18" firewood saw


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jan 15, 2016)

_>It cuts a damn side faster than any other 16-18" firewood saw_

well, no doubt! not too many 'other' short bar set ups for general firewood use... have a 660 powerhead behind them! lol ~


----------



## Marine5068 (Jan 16, 2016)

chainsaw section ........chainsaw section for this post.....


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 11, 2016)

I stumbled onto this post due in part to fat finger syndrome. and well. My question... 

for mostly <40" trunks. 
A used / new 361 044. 440. 441. 046. 460. 461. Ms/mag. Or now realizing a 660" with a 18" is a seemingly acceptable option. . Wow

Fire wood making saw. Like the pro options. 390 s are fine but like the upgraded pro set up for weight to pwr ratio
All ash oak maple. Have a ms260 for limbs and p85 for a mill
Which of he above saws for felling and bucking/"cord making" is best suited? 60cc. 70cc. 76cc n Why. Thank you for your time.


----------



## StihlKicking (Feb 12, 2016)

I love my ms261 for a all around saw. It has one of he best power to weight ratios you will find. It will run a 20" bar no problem. I think the specs on it are something like 10 pounds and 4h.p. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that. Either way it is a pleasure to run all day compared to other saws I have.


----------



## Shagbark (Feb 12, 2016)

I use a MS361 with an 18" bar currently. The Husky 365 special is also a good choice, but too close to my 385xp in weight for my liking in 65cc. Look for the most reliable, best power to weight ratio saw in the 60cc class and you will have made a good choice.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 12, 2016)

StihlKicking said:


> I love my ms261 for a all around saw. It has one of he best power to weight ratios you will find. It will run a 20" bar no problem. I think the specs on it are something like 10 pounds and 4h.p. Someone correct me if I'm wrong on that. Either way it is a pleasure to run all day compared to other saws I have.



if we are on same page, models that is... I agree. my 026 matches those characteristics, too. prolly a boring saw to some here... lol... not ported!! stock all the way!


----------



## moondoggie (Feb 12, 2016)

The saws in my signature.


----------



## logeeland (Feb 12, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Gotta go along with U Plowboy, as this MS 362C is my latest addition, and the 2nd pro saw ever.View attachment 473933


Do you have the part # for that felling dawg set you have on it? Did you get it right from Stihl?


----------



## Brushpile (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## Sagetown (Feb 12, 2016)

logeeland said:


> Do you have the part # for that felling dawg set you have on it? Did you get it right from Stihl?


Hello logeeland: When I asked my Dealer to order me the Kit, I was told that the kits created an overhead of unwanted parts, so, as of late, they only order each individual part as per the customer request. I stood by as he via phone conversation with STIHL (Virginia, USA) confirmed each part needed for my particular saw. I did not need the large clutch cover if I wanted to drill out the pre-set holes located on the inside of my original clutch cover.


----------



## beentown (Feb 12, 2016)

I chose the Husqvarna 555.

60cc
Pro built
Non-pro price

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## logeeland (Feb 12, 2016)

Sagetown said:


> Hello logeeland: When I asked my Dealer to order me the Kit, I was told that the kits created an overhead of unwanted parts, so, as of late, they only order each individual part as per the customer request. I stood by as he via phone conversation with STIHL (Virginia, USA) confirmed each part needed for my particular saw. I did not need the large clutch cover if I wanted to drill out the pre-set holes located on the inside of my original clutch cover.


Thank you! I am going to stop by my local dealer tomorrow or Tuesday. I found a part # to give him first and then I will try your way.


----------



## Sagetown (Feb 12, 2016)

logeeland said:


> Thank you! I am going to stop by my local dealer tomorrow or Tuesday. I found a part # to give him first and then I will try your way.


I would go that way too. It could be that your dealer may have that kit in stock, or enough spare parts to put one together.


----------



## rburg (Feb 12, 2016)

I like my 562 and my 034s. I also like the 361. There are several good 60 Cc saws out there. If you get a chance to go to a gtg, you will probably get to try several.


----------



## JeffGu (Feb 12, 2016)

My vote is for the MS-261C-MQ and double dogs.


----------



## MountainHigh (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm not endorsing the foot on log routine, but this video shows the 555's balls:


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 13, 2016)

JeffGu said:


> View attachment 485555
> View attachment 485556
> 
> My vote is for the MS-261C-MQ and double dogs.




The m tronic ups the pwr output over my 260. Moving chips with .335 or picco3/8
Dogs transform a saw. Nice saw


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 13, 2016)

MountainHigh said:


> I'm not endorsing the foot on log routine, but this video shows the 555's balls:





My dad runs a 350 husky. Really likes it. its a really solid all around saw-for what we see here. 
555 appears to only improve on that image.


----------



## skygear (Feb 15, 2016)

I can agree some of the smaller saws are awesome for firewood. I was using an MS250 18" bar yellow chain for all my work and including firewood. Took awhile to do some of the larger stuff but felt it was all part of the work. Occasionally bogged down in some of the cuts. No biggie. 

Got the MS661CM 25" bar & MS201TCM 14" Friday and already have put out 4 cords of wood. Neighbor asked for a couple wood 'tiles' as he called them to make a walkway. That 661 ate right through everything i put in front of it. I have basically ran it nonstop for 2.5 days. It is a heavier saw, but that hasn't stopped me. Its cut cut cut, (fast) then put it down and stack. TO me the trade off of having a saw in my hands a shorter period of time is worth the 7bhp and added weight. 

Only looking at a 20" for her now.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 15, 2016)

skygear said:


> I can agree some of the smaller saws are awesome for firewood. I was using an MS250 18" bar yellow chain for all my work and including firewood. Took awhile to do some of the larger stuff but felt it was all part of the work. Occasionally bogged down in some of the cuts. No biggie.
> 
> Got the MS661CM 25" bar & MS201TCM 14" Friday and already have put out 4 cords of wood. Neighbor asked for a couple wood 'tiles' as he called them to make a walkway. That 661 ate right through everything i put in front of it. I have basically ran it nonstop for 2.5 days. It is a heavier saw, but that hasn't stopped me. Its cut cut cut, (fast) then put it down and stack. TO me the trade off of having a saw in my hands a shorter period of time is worth the 7bhp and added weight.
> 
> Only looking at a 20" for her now.


Thats a nice set of saws you just picked up. 
Keep all of us updated on the 661cm 's performance. Many threads here are unsettled w/ stihl's work on these


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Feb 15, 2016)

woodcut70 said:


> What's the best saw and why do you think that? Also what's a good firewood saw?


So, from all the posts what are you thinking or purchased. Picture, Please. My vote is for a used 372, new 562.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## skygear (Feb 15, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Thats a nice set of saws you just picked up.
> Keep all of us updated on the 661cm 's performance. Many threads here are unsettled w/ stihl's work on these


I will say this. I am disappointed in the selection/ options available to my geographic purchase area. I expected to have at the very least the (R) Wrapped handle. Nope. Standard is the only available option in my area. What I really wanted was the MS 661 R C-M VW (Arctic Edition). I travel lots and am all over the continent. Had to grab one of them for work I am doing locally and couldn't wait till I was in a region that they were available in. 

Had looked at the 461 Arctic also. Will keep everyone posted on it though.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 16, 2016)

skygear said:


> I will say this. I am disappointed in the selection/ options available to my geographic purchase area. I expected to have at the very least the (R) Wrapped handle. Nope. Standard is the only available option in my area. What I really wanted was the MS 661 R C-M VW (Arctic Edition). I travel lots and am all over the continent. Had to grab one of them for work I am doing locally and couldn't wait till I was in a region that they were available in.
> 
> Had looked at the 461 Arctic also. Will keep everyone posted on it though.



How can distribution be that regionalized. Its the same company. Thats like chevy saying the crewcab 4 door is only available in Oregon. - 

Appreciate any feedback on the ms461. 
$1200 , its on the short list. 
Do you work for the lumber industry. Power companies? Sounds like a big area you cover


----------



## skygear (Feb 16, 2016)

The Stihl South East region opted out of the 'Arctic' Version. For that matter, it seems like most of the US is not getting them. Found 2 in the US after MANY phone calls to various Retailers. You have to Look where the specific saws are made. If it is a Germany saw, there aren't any specific options that can be changed in VA where the US Corporate location is. ( that is the response I got from a couple dealers, sounded hokey to me, also warranty and what the Serial number says in their system.)

As for the wrap handle. I have NO CLUE why that would be limited to outside the SSE area. Wether the information I got it accurate or not, I am searching for parts to make mine the saw I expected to invest in. Price point I got mine for was ~1k after some negation for the 661. 201tcm was around ~600 couldn't do too much on that one. There was only 1 within 100 miles of me and the dealer knew it. Everyone else had the 201t.

I work on building community....


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 16, 2016)

Aren t all the 70 +cc saws built in Germany at this pt? 

Or are things being built in "inside our walls" now?
Never in the market for a 201 but 6 bills min seemed to be it. Heck, well used 201t are listed at $400 + around here


----------



## skygear (Feb 16, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Aren t all the 70 +cc saws built in Germany at this pt?
> 
> Or are things being built in "inside our walls" now?
> Never in the market for a 201 but 6 bills min seemed to be it. Heck, well used 201t are listed at $400 + around here




I'm not sure where the line is drawn for where they are built. It did look that way though. The 201tcm is a Germany product too so I am not sure where the line is drawn. 

The 201T seems to be one of the Go To saws for Arborists. The 'CM' takes the constant tuning out of our hands and personally I welcome that right now. One less thing to worry about and the one pull restarts are killer.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 17, 2016)

I supose Stihl has the charting of the most widely used professional used saws. -and dealer supported documentation of needed repairs- 

Those high end saws may be the very last to be built in Germany? 

Conummers are guinnnie pigs. Always being tracked. Whats socially accepted and whats not.


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

Could be. I know most dealers choose to order whatever the greatest profit range items are available unless it is a 'Special' order specific to a customer. Most prefer to sell off the shelf though. I'd imagine that their accessory ordering is limited to bars and chains. I can't even find a 'Light' bar locally. Everyone is special order. I even considered a part time job just to see what the inner workings of a Stihl dealer is like. Employee pricing would be interesting too. Alas, I have much too much going on to get a part time. 

Still want my heated wrap handle though.


----------



## logeeland (Feb 17, 2016)

I have 2 dealers with in 10 miles of each other. Both are very different. One stocks no parts for the pro saws and on the shelf has ZERO pro saws. All home owner and mid range. 271, 291, 311, 391, etc... You go in asking for parts and they NEVER have anything in stock and they only order once a month, sometimes once every 2 months and then they say if you want it, they can order it and charge me $15 to ship it. They are also a John Deere dealer too. The other dealer, orders once a week does not pass shipping on since orders over a certain amount Stihl picks up the costs and has the full range of saws on the shelves, as well as the full range of Husqvarna. It depends on the shop...


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

I see your up north. Most of the guys local to me are dealing with the 2 extremes in tree clients. Palms and Oaks. So the dealers are hesitant to get out of their comfort zones. There are Ace Hardware stores that have it all in stock, parts too from what I am told. Then the couple Farm and Tractor supply stores and an official Mower shop. Its a hard sell telling a homeowner they should be in a 500-1000 saw vs the 100-500. Firewood is a moot point in this area. Most just like to warm the fire pit or have a fire on the beach.

I still stand by my grab on a 'professional' saw for firewood. The 661 might be overkill but it makes short work of everything.

want to add a 461 to the collection to test on some wood.


----------



## logeeland (Feb 17, 2016)

It is amazing how the zip code effects saw sales. Also the type of store. Like I said the JD dealer caters to small firewood cutters and home owners and the small shop has the professional clients.


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

I heard a dealer telling a guy his saw was shot and needed another one. Listening to it, sounded like a spark plug might have been all the saw needed. I asked the guy when the rep walked away. He said he has been int a new saw every year from the same dealer. Told he guy to change out plugs and go to another dealer. Gave him my number and asked him to let me know the turnout and if he wanted to sell the saw after he made a decision. Sure enough. got the call and it was just a plug. He now goes to a different dealer.

your right on the zip codes. In the dc area. No-one really needs a saw, however, everyone owns one. their use of it is highly limited. Where I am local, everyone should have one, yet most do not. Money factor is a huge driver. Knowledgeable dealers is the biggest in my book though.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 17, 2016)

logeeland said:


> It is amazing how the zip code effects saw sales. Also the type of store. Like I said the JD dealer caters to small firewood cutters and home owners and the small shop has the professional clients.



Small shop is still around because they know if they burn one client/customer the writing is on the wall their time is up. That JD dealer could give two turds less about some non-ag merchandise. It filling a "segment" of their business. Now if they actually wanted to really step up to the plate they 'd buy out the small shop and it s people. Pay m well and run something worth a darn. 

*** my experiences and opinion below****

I think it really comes down to two /three things for alot of US consumers 
Education. 
to properly understand/matching up proper saw abilities to the correct saw. (Or product)
Passion/Pride 
to truly understand the product ur selln 
Responsibility
of selling the customer the correct saw for the job at hand and foreseeable future. (upsell vs correct sell)

This is why "small" shops make it. AndWalmart's of the world make more... They invest less into their customers. And then customers throw junk away and buy it again hopping for a different result

And "we"(I'm guilty on occasion) continue to shop at places we get a perceived good deal. Vs prioritizing the best long term experience. 

Ive got a dealer family member"in" but notably don't own anything JonnyRed. Poor support and sell me whats on the shelf. 

Just frustrating to see new. New. NEW everywhere and consumers / landfills paying the price (not just saws).


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

Stovepipe. I was coming back into the thread to apologize about derailing the thread. I read your response and agree whole heartedly. I have taught our children to invest in quality and keep it as long as possible. I looked into the saws preowned first. You know how that goes with a saw though. Never know what your getting. 


My 661 was along of the lines of FUTURE, knowing that I want an alaskan mill and what I plan on doing with it in the end game.


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 17, 2016)

MS 390 w/18 bar/RSC chain/muffler mod


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

ReggieT said:


> MS 390 w/18 bar/RSC chain/muffler mod


I'm still on the fence about the Muffler mod and M-tronic on the 661. Seemed the last mod thread I found on the 661 went off topic in a bad way. OP ended up deleting all his test vids. 

What CC is that engine?


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 17, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> I stumbled onto this post due in part to fat finger syndrome. and well. My question...
> 
> for mostly <40" trunks.
> A used / new 361 044. 440. 441. 046. 460. 461. Ms/mag. Or now realizing a 660" with a 18" is a seemingly acceptable option. . Wow
> ...



WTF,,We run 16" bars on all our MS201TC's and 540xp's,,
I would not put a 18" bar on a 660, 
pardon me, but that is stupid. 
30" bar and that saw kicks a$$,,
28" bar and you are going home early,
18" bar and that saw will have a short life, 
Jeff


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

Jeff, how about a 25" or 20" on a 661. I see lots of pros in germany and other countries using the 20" 661 combo.


----------



## ReggieT (Feb 17, 2016)

skygear said:


> I'm still on the fence about the Muffler mod and M-tronic on the 661. Seemed the last mod thread I found on the 661 went off topic in a bad way. OP ended up deleting all his test vids.
> 
> What CC is that engine?


64cc and is pretty stout without a mod...I keep saying I'm going to sell it, but....


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 17, 2016)

Jefflovstrom,
Guessing - cause I never inquired - that the guy running the 660/18" -42" bars may have increased from a 7 to an 8 pin or 9??? Is that possible. Move n links faster. Not sure.

But...
To be completely honest i think there was some good natured bragging going on. (cut for five mins , stack for 35???).

Heck, i cant imagine 7 -8 hp on firewood duty but some people sound like they're rippn bark left n right with 20's

Skygear,
In MN area Four 066/660's sold on CL in the past couple mos with a 20" bar or 20" and a larger bar combo. One just SOLD today from the Monticello area. ($900)
I have an old lumbering p85 on a 22" that runs well but that doesn't compare to what a modern 660 would do I wouldn't think

Happy saw'n


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 17, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Appreciate any feedback on the ms461.
> 
> Nice saw,, just do not kill it with a short bar,,


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 17, 2016)

ReggieT said:


> 64cc and is pretty
> stout without a mod...I keep saying I'm going to sell it, but....



Sounds like its a keeper... A kick in the pants is bad. But when you are kickn yourself it really sucks. 
I Continue to see the 391 sittn on the store shelf. Then I see the 362 And.,,, I've walked away- many times... Both can run a 25" I think. Maybe a 32" skip,
Or no?


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

Stovepipe, that was me bragging. I get my kids involved in the stacking. It really is ripping through bark. 

On the selling of the preowned, That makes me happier in my investment of 1k for a 661 $100 difference and I get to break it in. Plus its the latest version. 

ReggieT, reads like a keeper. We keep until we outgrow them. Hasn't happened yet. 

Although, I keep selling my fridge freezer. I have a 12v/ 120v fridge in the truck. As soon as anyone sees it, they ask about pricing, then I get offered cash on the spot. I just go and buy the damn thing over again and pocket 100 or so each time. Its the little things that make the whole tree cutting process enjoyable/tolerable.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 17, 2016)

skygear said:


> Jeff, how about a 25" or 20" on a 661. I see lots of pros in germany and other countries using the 20" 661 combo.



I would not put a bar under 28" on a 661.
Jeff


----------



## skygear (Feb 17, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> I would not put a bar under 28" on a 661.
> Jeff


appreciate the input. I'll start re reading the literature and resources i was researching.


----------



## Travis116 (Feb 22, 2016)

Husky 372xp i got the 20" and 28" bar 346xp with 16" bar. For firewood and regular tree work


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 22, 2016)

Travis116 said:


> Husky 372xp i got the 20" and 28" bar 346xp with 16" bar. For firewood and regular tree work



Coming full circle... The first thread I read through here months backwas the 50cc/70-75cc saw combo. Buy pro level if the $ works out. 

I'm liking the upgraded dogs to keep the log clear of the front of the the saw and for the incressed bitting ability. A 28" bar would equal about 24 inches of reach I'm thinking then. And a 20" bar only produces maybe 16" of usable chain

Somewhat unrelated... 
Local CL posted ad had a 066 running a .404" on a 20" and a 3/8" chain riding a 28" bar.


----------



## skygear (Feb 23, 2016)

searchtempest.com is awesome for finding deals. Not always the most up to date by the minute. but it finds most everything. Plenty of options there for saws.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 24, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> and as for the thread's topic:
> 
> *best?*  it's like what is the best steak?, best French fries? what is the best beer? etc. I like parts of all of the general comments mentioned here. of course, what is best for one firewood operation may not be the best ideal for another. the commercial firewood operation may be also a commercial arborist and runs his saws all day, every day. then again, there is the homeowner type cutting up firewood for personal use. and then again, there is the homeowner type who goes out into the bush and cuts and gathers lots of wood for firewood. nothing wrong with extra power, but is it the best? there are so many variables that can come into play to answer a question such as you are asking. for a lot of firewood cutting often a bigger saw can help speed up the job. I think 3 factors certainly could influence what is best for someone. a) intended plans for use (needs) b) saw weight c) budget.
> 
> ...



I saw in your signature a 24" bar on your sithl 026. Is it a skip chain set up? Seems like alot of bar for 3.5hp-(special duty?)

Asking questions cause I know I haven't all the answers. 
I appreciated many of the post here. They allowed me to find the right 50 cc saw for my needs (ms260)- very happy with the pro level pwr to weight.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 28, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> I saw in your signature a 24" bar on your sithl 026. Is it a skip chain set up? Seems like alot of bar for 3.5hp-(special duty?)
> 
> Asking questions cause I know I haven't all the answers.
> I appreciated many of the post here. They allowed me to find the right 50 cc saw for my needs (ms260)- very happy with the pro level pwr to weight.



*regarding my 026...* no, it is a regular stihl chain and bar. .325/50 i think it is. the saw, powerhead and bar/chain was configured by my dealer... back when i din't know dif from 026 or 044 _anything!_ lol. I wanted a saw for work in country... and he suggested I get a limber and a 'workhorse!', too. the limber is a 019T. I think he made good choices. both have proved beyond any issue... their mettle!!  as you have stated, that size saw by stihl is quite a saw! as many here will comment... given a saw runs well... level one best tip is: keep chain sharp! I sharpen my own 'in-house'  nothing quite like a fresh, sharp chain... ceptn' maybe a fresh, sharp chain... and a load of fresh, non-E pre-mix gasoline, too! 

the 24" bar/chain has never been any sort of slouch in the wood work I do. I mostly buck oak into chunks, split, stack... and get on with the day! to me a lot of a 'working saw' is in technique and how it is used. while I like modded saws, I see no reason for me to worry about cutting a 24" round off a felled log in 18.6 seconds... vs. 23.9 seconds... I mean WTF - even 30.3 seconds works _just fine_ for me!!! lol 

also, I think 3.5 hp is a lot of power... there are plenty with more, of course, but... even for this backyard lumberjack... my 026 with its factory hp... more than gets the job done for me... and in fine fashion!

thanks for your inquiry. hope u continue to enjoy your MS260 as much as I have enjoyed using and owning my 026


----------



## fordf150 (Feb 28, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> I would not put a bar under 28" on a 661.
> Jeff


I rarely, if ever see more than a 20" on 066, 660 saws around here. Heard of a arborist that runs 661's with 18-20" bars on every saw and the only guys around m me running 28" bars are firewood wood guys with 50-70cc saws. 

So what is the problem with a smaller bar on a 90cc saw?

I think it's a waste carrying that much weight around for that size bar but that is the preferred setup locally


----------



## jefflovstrom (Feb 28, 2016)

fordf150 said:


> I rarely, if ever see more than a 20" on 066, 660 saws around here. Heard of a arborist that runs 661's with 18-20" bars on every saw and the only guys around m me running 28" bars are firewood wood guys with 50-70cc saws.
> 
> So what is the problem with a smaller bar on a 90cc saw?
> 
> I think it's a waste carrying that much weight around for that size bar but that is the preferred setup locally



Burn it up ,, I don't care,,
a 661 with a baby bar is stupid,
Jeff


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 28, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> *regarding my 026...* no, it is a regular stihl chain and bar. .375/50 i think it is. the saw, powerhead and bar/chain was configured by my dealer... back when i din't know dif from 026 or 044 _anything!_ lol. I wanted a saw for work in country... and he suggested I get a limber and a 'workhorse!', too. the limber is a 019T. I think he made good choices. both have proved beyond any issue... their mettle!!  as you have stated, that size saw by stihl is quite a saw! as many here will comment... given a saw runs well... level one best tip is: keep chain sharp! I sharpen my own 'in-house'  nothing quite like a fresh, sharp chain... ceptn' maybe a fresh, sharp chain... and a load of fresh, non-E pre-mix gasoline, too!
> 
> the 24" bar/chain has never been any sort of slouch in the wood work I do. I mostly buck oak into chunks, split, stack... and get on with the day! to me a lot of a 'working saw' is in technique and how it is used. while I like modded saws, I see no reason for me to worry about cutting a 24" round off a felled log in 18.6 seconds... vs. 23.9 seconds... I mean WTF - even 30.3 seconds works _just fine_ for me!!! lol
> 
> ...



I ran my ms261 (.325/16")on Sat for two hrs. I ran an old 85 cc partner for a half hour and my "firewood saw" for a half hour(both3/8"-20"). 
I like the sports car feel of the 261 but I might enjoy a diesel chainsaw(stupid-I know). I really enjoy the torque of the bigger saws and not needing to be right there (on the power curve)feeling like Im twisting the life out of a 50 cc saw. Many here on these threads consistantly praise alot of smaller cc saws that take a lick n and keep on ticking. 026/260/261 included. 
I really like the saw for whats it does (in its tiny package) at this point I would rather take a torq'r into my woods /ravine. Lay it on the log and let it pound. (Grass might appear greener in other pastures- be careful of painted pastures 

Thanks for fillin me in on your 026. I truly enjoy the perspective-i just figured you were 6'3"+ and it was your answer to low limbs. Happy cutting!


----------



## Plowboy83 (Feb 28, 2016)

I run my 066 big bore muffler mod with 25 inch bar in eucalyptus all the time. It was my only saw for over a year tell I got my 009l rebuilt the other day. I rarely run the 36 inch bar no it unless I have some big trees to fall. it has held up fine the last year scence I had it its cut about 65 cords of firewood


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Feb 28, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> I ran my ms261 (.325/16")on Sat for two hrs. I ran an old 85 cc partner for a half hour and my "firewood saw" for a half hour(both3/8"-20").
> I like the sports car feel of the 261 but I might enjoy a diesel chainsaw(stupid-I know). I really enjoy the torque of the bigger saws and not needing to be right there (on the power curve)feeling like Im twisting the life out of a 50 cc saw. Many here on these threads consistantly praise alot of smaller cc saws that take a lick n and keep on ticking. 026/260/261 included.
> I really like the saw for whats it does (in its tiny package) at this point I would rather take a torq'r into my woods /ravine. Lay it on the log and let it pound. (Grass might appear greener in other pastures- be careful of painted pastures
> 
> Thanks for fillin me in on your 026. I truly enjoy the perspective-i just figured you were 6'3"+ and it was your answer to low limbs. Happy cutting!



what r the odds? someone would read a profile's information and then question a saw and bar length? slim to none is my bet! but glad u did.  I decided to go see exactly what chain I had... dint want to be accused of passing out bum gouge... lol.... and noted a new chain sitting on bench. in box. .325/20". hmm, not for my 019T's picco... hmm, 20"? must be for the 026!!  so I had to go and look further, with light in hand. at the saw. had looked at saw before, thot it said 24", paint was worn, dark in case and no glasses on... but tonite with better eyeing see my 026 uses a 20" bar!  .235/20". so live n learn, I say. omg, now I must I confess to being wrong! dang, and yr only 1/6th over... lol... I bet everybody knew it but me!!!!


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 28, 2016)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> what r the odds? someone would read a profile's information and then question a saw and bar length? slim to none is my bet! but glad u did.  I decided to go see exactly what chain I had... dint want to be accused of passing out bum gouge... lol.... and noted a new chain sitting on bench. in box. .325/20". hmm, not for my 019T's picco... hmm, 20"? must be for the 026!!  so I had to go and look further, with light in hand. at the saw. had looked at saw before, thot it said 24", paint was worn, dark in case and no glasses on... but tonite with better eyeing see my 026 uses a 20" bar!  .235/20". so live n learn, I say. omg, now I must I confess to being wrong! dang, and yr only 1/6th over... lol... I bet everybody knew it but me!!!!



Laughter is the key to youthfulness I figure.

I am caught... I was check n out your list of goodies.


----------



## Stovepipe (Feb 28, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> I run my 066 big bore muffler mod with 25 inch bar in eucalyptus all the time. It was my only saw for over a year tell I got my 009l rebuilt the other day. I rarely run the 36 inch bar no it unless I have some big trees to fall. it has held up fine the last year scence I had it its cut about 65 cords of firewood



So, $$$ aside, i have set my sites on a low hr used 046/460 /461 or new461. 

Reliability/pwr/weight/

Many positive responses to this as the saw that fits my criteria on the stihl line up. Great. But i saw another ms660 on CL again tonight. $450 pho. Seemed in good shape. Not busted up. I don't need a saw in each cc range but dang. It seems like there are alot of 90cc saws making stacks for normal guys. 

I should check that 660 out...


----------



## Plowboy83 (Feb 28, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> So, $$$ aside, i have set my sites on a low hr used 046/460 /461 or new461.
> 
> Reliability/pwr/weight/
> 
> ...


Yeah there sure does. I use to have a 391 it was perfect for the stuff I usually cut but got into some big tree last winter we were taking out around a field of our. Trees over 6 ft at stump and that 391 was way out of its league. Found a 066 on eBay modded with big bore kit 36 inch bar for $650 just rebuilt so I bought it. Best decisions I ever made. Never ran the 391 after that the 066 was so much faster. I sold the 391 to a guy down that road for $475


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 2, 2016)

Missed on the 660. But yeah. Just the idea of run n a 25" firewood saw and a 32+" bar for big rippn 

Saw a $900 masterminded 362 on the AS post here too. Guess n 5.5hp+ That would tear with a 20"

Some day... A guy can dream..., right?


----------



## Plowboy83 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Missed on the 660. But yeah. Just the idea of run n a 25" firewood saw and a 32+" bar for big rippn
> 
> Saw a $900 masterminded 362 on the AS post here too. Guess n 5.5hp+ That would tear with a 20"
> 
> Some day... A guy can dream..., right?


Yup you sure can always have to have a dream. 362 mastermind would be a awsome saw wonder how fast it would be compared to the 066 I have with a 8tooth


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 3, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Yup you sure can always have to have a dream. 362 mastermind would be a awsome saw wonder how fast it would be compared to the 066 I have with a 8tooth


After 8-10 hrs...? Not sure. Might average out faster 066 but lighter 362 faster back"into the wood". Fun comparision. Any good reason to be outside is good enough for me. 

I had figured as much. Run the extra pin for faster chain travel on those bigg cc saws but wasn t sure


----------



## mr.bear (Mar 3, 2016)

I run a ported 385xp and a ms440 as my main saws i switch it up sometimes but not often


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 3, 2016)

mr.bear said:


> I run a ported 385xp and a ms440 as my main saws i switch it up sometimes but not often


Thats move n some chips with two saws

Hold n out for that diamond in the rough ms461 or 46

Do you run an extra tooth on you drive on the shorter bars?


----------



## mr.bear (Mar 4, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Thats move n some chips with two saws
> 
> Hold n out for that diamond in the rough ms461 or 46
> 
> Do you run an extra tooth on you drive on the shorter bars?


i run a 7 pin on the 28 and 36 and step it up to a 8 for the 20 the 440 i keep a 7 on it all the time


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 4, 2016)

mr.bear said:


> i run a 7 pin on the 28 and 36 and step it up to a 8 for the 20 the 440 i keep a 7 on it all the time


After the husky port job what performance changes did you notice? (obviously a hp bump).


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 5, 2016)

mr.bear said:


> i run a 7 pin on the 28 and 36 and step it up to a 8 for the 20 the 440 i keep a 7 on it all the time


CL - blaine mn,
2year old 461 ran as part of a fleet of saws for home firewood- lightly used, Missed it... $450. Everything else up here seems to be completely beat for $450 -$550 or nearly new and for new price

A couple husky s have shown up 372xp for $650. Good machines i m sure

Did find a dealer willing to go 10% off on a 461r But it'll still be over 1k- thats a tough sell for the Mrs. 

Whats your take on modern husky vs stihl? Looking at your list of saws you're back n forth.


----------



## SAWMIKAZE (Mar 6, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Yup you sure can always have to have a dream. 362 mastermind would be a awsome saw wonder how fast it would be compared to the 066 I have with a 8tooth



In sizeable wood that 362 wouldnt have a prayer.


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 6, 2016)

The No replacement for displacement idea. 


SAWMIKAZE said:


> In sizeable wood that 362 wouldnt have a prayer.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Mar 6, 2016)

Dang, this is getting old,,,
Jeff


----------



## mr.bear (Mar 7, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> After the husky port job what performance changes did you notice? (obviously a hp bump).



I noticed more hp and torque. I can notice a definite increase in low end torque and throttle response. My saw has a heavy woods port and's 215-218 psi. I highly recommend a ported saw.


----------



## larryms290 (Mar 25, 2016)

Maybe a couple months late on this but....The Echo CS-590 is the best bang for the buck. I didn't even need another saw but I couldn't pass it up at $399. 60cc with 20" 3/8 B&C. Wow, it's a good performer in that medium class. Well built easy to work on. Starts very quick.


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 25, 2016)

larryms290 said:


> Maybe a couple months late on this but....The Echo CS-590 is the best bang for the buck. I didn't even need another saw but I couldn't pass it up at $399. 60cc with 20" 3/8 B&C. Wow, it's a good performer in that medium class. Well built easy to work on. Starts very quick.[/QUOT



Appreciate the input


----------



## Stovepipe (Mar 30, 2016)

In the garage sits a very clean ms460 mag w/25" 3/8" now. I checked the cylinder No scoring put the dual port muff cover on and a little fatter on the screw. 

Only 5 mins of cutting so far.


----------



## Stovepipe (Apr 3, 2016)

Cutting is complete after yesterdays 45+ mph gusts.

I am set. Two legit Stihl purchases since Jan 1.. 
Thanks for all the help along the way AS.


----------



## scheffa (Apr 8, 2016)

He'd by running a 16" bar on a 66 with a 8 pin sprocket please explain how that will burn the saw up???
You can't judge a persons decision without know the circumstances.

My 66 has bars ranging from 16"-42" then my 88 has bars from 42"-84".
Yes I do have smaller saws an old 036 201tcm ms170. But for cutting dead dry Aussie hardwoods these saws don't cut it and it will kill them.

These best firewood saw is the best saw setup that can justify the dollars for at that given time.


----------



## Plowboy83 (Apr 9, 2016)

scheffa said:


> He'd by running a 16" bar on a 66 with a 8 pin sprocket please explain how that will burn the saw up???
> You can't judge a persons decision without know the circumstances.
> 
> My 66 has bars ranging from 16"-42" then my 88 has bars from 42"-84".
> ...


I agree cutting eucalyptus a differnt ball game had a 391 and had to get rid off it the 066 big bore and ported with 25 inch bar will lug it the 391 had no chance of lasting


----------



## Stovepipe (Apr 9, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> I agree cutting eucalyptus a differnt ball game had a 391 and had to get rid off it the 066 big bore and ported with 25 inch bar will lug it the 391 had no chance of lasting


I believe the closest thing I can associate to the material you guys see is this areas slow growth Bur Oak and Nothern Ash. Hard, High BTU, stuff. But maybe not even close to what some of you deal with. 

I continue to check in and realize I have very little experiance to share of "real cutting experiance". I truly cut for relaxation, management and being outside (its what my dad and I did)

I admire the work that everyday people put in and I am thankful areas likevthis exist to help those of us not so much in the know but are willing to listen, Learn and make appropriate decisions. 

as was stated two replys before. Appropriate saw appropriate price for a given situation. = personal preference. 

Rome wasn't built in a day. Perfection is unachievable. Yatta, yatta, yatta. 

If not simply for selfish reasons, I call this success.


----------



## treesmith (Apr 10, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> I would not put a bar under 28" on a 661.
> Jeff


In Oz standard fitment is 25" on 660/661 but then our cypress is harder than your oak


----------



## treesmith (Apr 10, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> Missed on the 660. But yeah. Just the idea of run n a 25" firewood saw and a 32+" bar for big rippn
> 
> Saw a $900 masterminded 362 on the AS post here too. Guess n 5.5hp+ That would tear with a 20"
> 
> Some day... A guy can dream..., right?


Better yet, get a Masterminded 044


----------



## Stovepipe (Apr 10, 2016)

treesmith said:


> Better yet, get a Masterminded 044


How bouts a Masterminded ms460? 

Right or wrong, And throughing all "saw plans" out the window.
I think this 460 could be my only saw if it came to that. (90% -ground 10%-top handle work-have to hire that out then)

I skipped over the 044. But its reputation has me aware of the posted ads locally and here at AS. An 044would most certainly put my Homelite out to pasture except for 70's Vintage runs. 
For now...
No funds + running saw = browsing


----------



## salmonhead (Jul 4, 2016)

woodcut70 said:


> What's the best saw and why do you think that? Also what's a good firewood saw?



If you value your time, get the largest saw you can afford. They are so much faster, you just get more done. They weigh more, but when bucking up firewood, the weightwo isn't much of an issue. I use a 661c and have a 261 back up. I've also spent a fair bit of time on an older 046. The newer 661c is really nice.


----------



## Marine5068 (Jul 21, 2016)

I would say it all depends on you, your cutting habits now and how and what you will be cutting in the future.
I bought a Stihl MS291 because of three things. It's a 55.5cc saw that's light enough to use all day for limbing and blocking most sized logs. I also have a Stihl 044 so didn't need a saw 60cc or over.
Plus it was on sale for $75 dollars off and dealer threw in a case, extra injector oil and a scabbard and gloves and hand files. It was the affordability that made it the one too. $550 CAD all in with tax.
In other words it was the best saw for me at the time.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jul 21, 2016)

Stovepipe said:


> View attachment 496268
> 
> Cutting is complete after yesterdays 45+ mph gusts.
> 
> ...



Glad you are happy,,
last best advice I would give is to only use the stihl synthetic mix, cost more, but a good idea.
Jeff


----------



## Marine5068 (Jul 22, 2016)

jefflovstrom said:


> Glad you are happy,,
> last best advice I would give is to only use the stihl synthetic mix, cost more, but a good idea.
> Jeff


I agree Jeff.
Premo saws deserve premo oils. I only run the same in mine.
Take care of your saws and they will perform good for years to come.


----------

